# Ok, this is overdue



## ikari1222 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello all, 

I've been posting some on these boards, but I never really introduced myself. My name is Mike, and I'm hailing from Central Florida. My cat's name is Niko (Neeko), and he's a longhair orange tabby. So here's the story about how I met my little buddy!

I've never been one to really believe in signs, but I guess if there ever was one given to me, this was it. We celebrated my grandmother's birthday in her last week. She spent her final days in a hospital, so we had to celebrate it there (crappy huh?) One of the birthday cards that was given to her had what looked like an orange tabby kitten. She loved cats, so we thought it would bring a smile to her face. It was the last day she really seemed alive, so it was a bittersweet day. She would pass on Sunday night of that week. 

She was to be buried in Ohio, so we had to scramble to get up there. Luckily we had some friends up there that allowed us to stay with them, they are pretty much family. In their garage was a mother cat and her kittens. All three kittens were orange tabbies (ergo, the sign), the mother was a mix, of what I'm not sure, but it was clear the father was a tabby. I was offered one, and it just seemed right to take them up on the offer. They seemed really alive and active, but they were destined to be outside cats to keep the rodent problem down. After reading all the posts about the cons of keeping outside cats, I'm glad I gave at least one of them a decent shot in life.

Niko's been a great cat, he's about 7 months now I think, and he's been doing great. I've been coming to these forums mostly for advice, but every now and then when I'm bored at work I'll check in and see what other's cats are up to, to see if I can relate.

Anyways, it's good to meet everyone finally, keep the posts coming!

Mike Adamson


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike, I don't believe in coincidences; I think you were meant to have that kitten. Every time you pet it or even see it, you will think of your grandmother. It's like a parting gift from her.

We will keep posting, but let's see lots more of you! Welcome formally, a bit late!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Mike & Niko to the forum!  What a wild story! 8O :wink:


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

Welcome, Mike and Niko! I just joined too. Coincidence or no, my mom and I are adopting an orange longhair tabby this weekend. 8O Strange how things like that happen!

-mynee

P.S.- Just out of curiosity, did you intentionally put a spin on the Japanese word for "cat" ("neko") when you named Niko? I saw your post ID (Ikari) and wondered...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

An official welcome to the forum! And do try to get by and post more.


----------



## ikari1222 (Sep 24, 2004)

Actually mynee, that's pretty much what happened  

It was unintentional. I was looking through Japanese vocabulary online one day, and is saw that neko meant cat. For some reason later on, when I decided on a name, I forgot that it was with an e, not an i. I looked it up online again and saw my mistake. 

I think Niko works better, since cats seem to respond better to that ee sound, and I think it sounds better than saying "nako"! It's what he goes by now, so it's a little late to change it. :wink: 

Well, that's the story about his name, I'll try to study up better on the Japanese language. I'd like to visit there someday, when I've got the money. Hopefully at that time we'll still be in good relations (our governments that is)!


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I would love to visit Japan as well. I just had a friend ship out for the Navy. He's supposed to be stationed in Japan when he is done with basic training. I'm looking forward to hearing from him about his experiences! I would really like to go there and bring back a Japanese-bred Japanese Bobtail. I love Hot Rod (my Bobtail mix) and someday hope to have another cat similar to him. I find the Japanese culture to be fascinating, as it's so different from American culture/s. 

-mynee


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard and post pictures soon :lol:


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome Mike and Niko  ..the story is poignant and seems to say that the kittie was for you. I've seen strange coincidences with the cats I own and caretake too..Happy for you both


----------



## ikari1222 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll try to get some pics of Niko up, I've just been really (really) busy lately, plus I need to get my scanner hooked up again! 8O


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome Mike!* I love your story of your grandmother and the fate of getting Niko. I bet your Grandmother is smiling down from heaven knowing you adopted Niko.


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

wow thats such an awesome story! glad ur on the forum  welcome


----------

